# Realistically how much will the PR visa cost in total??



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at starting it March/April so need to know if we'll have to save up a bit?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amie01 said:


> Looking at starting it March/April so need to know if we'll have to save up a bit?


What type of visa will you have? It makes quite a difference. What is the family makeup?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

pr will cost you in the region for a family of 4 $cad 4440 without solicitor fees, you dont need them diy and save money


----------



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa will you have? It makes quite a difference. What is the family makeup?


Hiya

Thanks for replying...

It's a skilled visa...Partners a plumber....It's just for us, we don't have any children(yet). 

We have cost of living/landing etc I just need to know how much we will have to spend on the application.


----------



## amie01 (Aug 12, 2010)

patient man said:


> pr will cost you in the region for a family of 4 $cad 4440 without solicitor fees, you dont need them diy and save money


Yeah from all of the information that i have gathered i think we will be applying directly and cutting out the middle man so to speak!

So if it's just for the two of us....?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

amie01 said:


> Yeah from all of the information that i have gathered i think we will be applying directly and cutting out the middle man so to speak!
> 
> So if it's just for the two of us....?


700 for processing 
750 medicals 
police checks 30
980 visas
get loads of passport photos taken cant remember how many we used but they all cost
all the above in $cad
transcripts for qualifications from uni etc 75 per establishment 
and off course in you application you have to show that you have money in the bank . Not cheap but worth it we landed on the 15th october,landed a job in 4 days but not in the field that I expected but the wage is better than i thought for starting from the bottom again. good luck


----------

